# Looking For Armoured Vehicle ID



## 06Honda (19 Mar 2016)

Took these images today at CFB Kingston, looked over the vehicle but never saw any ID info other than the numbers that show on it. Any ID what this is. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2016)

RCEME flag is probably a solid hint.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Mar 2016)

I forgot where I parked it: It's my tow truck.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2016)

Sherman ARV (M74)


----------



## Eland2 (19 Mar 2016)

I don't know if the vehicle has a specific name, but it's clearly a recovery vehicle based on the hull of a Sherman tank, probably a M4A3E8, given the type of suspension. A quick boo at Wikipedia seems to indicate that the vehicle in question might well be a M74 Armoured Recovery Vehicle.


----------



## McG (19 Mar 2016)

I suspect that is a post war variant of ARV.  It does not look like what I have seen from war photos, and the painted flag is post unification style.


----------



## McG (19 Mar 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M74_Armored_Recovery_Vehicle

That does look right.


----------



## 06Honda (19 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the info and ID, much appreciated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2016)

The C\S 18 denotes that it belongs to the A Sqn maintainers (RCEME). As George already said, it's a Sherman ARV.


----------



## McG (22 Mar 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ... it's a Sherman ARV.


The name "Sherman ARV" was used by the UK for a Sherman that they modified.  The Sherman ARV II was an improved UK modified vehicle, and the Sherman ARV III was the name the UK gave to leand-lease M32 Tank Recovery Vehicles.

Where the M74 ARV was a post war vehicle, would it have ever properly been called Sherman ARV (or even Sherman ARV IV)?


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2016)

Where, on base, is it?


----------



## my72jeep (22 Mar 2016)

Is it just me or is that a hideous green? Looks like the inside of a 113.


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2016)

It _is_ an odd colour.

Short of the interior of an iced cream factory, I cannot imagine where it would blend in.


----------

